# Televisor sin entrada de video AV



## jagrmax (Ene 5, 2009)

hola les comento, ayer llegó una tv a mi casa, me la regalaron es una philips 21PT6446/44 funcionaba todo bien pero cuando quise ver una pelicula desde el dvd .... me di cuenta que no aparecía la entra de video(AV) se pesa directo al vhs, e buscado en internet pero la unica solución que aparece es cambiar la eprom, anteriormente vi una tv de la misma marca pero otro modelo que le pasaba lo mismo pero entrando a modo servicio la reparé, ahora la verdad no quiero gastar en una eprom. es posible que a alguien le pasó lo mismo, si es asi que me ayude porfavor.
gracias


----------



## capitanp (Ene 5, 2009)

http://www.creatronica.com.ar/modulador.htm


----------



## jagrmax (Ene 6, 2009)

es una buena solucion pero no es o que busco, quisa no esplique bien, el dvd esta conectado a la tv por RCA,pero al momento de cargar el boton de tv/video se supone que la pantalla de la tv se pone azul o negra y aparece un texto en la parte superior que dice AV1 o Video es eso lo que se perdió, no aparece nada solo salta de CH (chanel) a VHS (tambien tiene la pantalla azul)


----------



## capitanp (Ene 6, 2009)

si hay alguien con el mismo problema




> Saludos
> 
> Ten go una Tv Philips 21PT6446/44 a la que le desaparecio el canal AV similar al TV/VIDEO por lo que no me permite ver los dvd solo me aparece el canal SVHS en que si puedo escuchar lo que se esta reproduciendo en el DVD si alguien me puede ayudar a restablecer los valores de fabrica se lo agradeceria, ya que he probado con la programacion automatica y no aparce, tampoco me permite añadirlo como canal ya que no tiene numero.
> 
> ...





http://www.yoreparo.com/foros/reparacion_de_tv/278028_0.html#950521


----------



## Yobelcito (Feb 10, 2009)

Pues tu problema es que la memoria de los canales y el del audio y video se borro por casualidad lo unico que puedes hacer es resetar la tv si eres tecnico hay un cruze que se hace por medio de la placa no se donde es pero si lo he visto que hacen 

y si no eres tecnico busca en su menu un reseteo siempre hay salutes


----------



## elaficionado (Feb 10, 2009)

Hola.
Creo ya haz hecho esto, fijarte en el control remoto, la opción AV o input , tal vez menu, en la mayoría de los controles remotos viene con esa opción.

Si tienes el manual sería bueno que lo consultes.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## jagrmax (Feb 15, 2009)

no soy tecnico, aunque me gustaria , pero bueno, voy a revisar con mas cautela, ye he recorrido todo el menu y no sale nada relacionado, pienso que deve tener una solucion mas facil, seguiré buscando, el control remoto lo paso a buscar mañana, voy a tratar de meterme la service mode, si esque funciona como en el otro tv que reparé

gracias...


----------



## jroblesjr (Feb 28, 2009)

jagrmax dijo:
			
		

> no soy tecnico, aunque me gustaria , pero bueno, voy a revisar con mas cautela, ye he recorrido todo el menu y no sale nada relacionado, pienso que deve tener una solucion mas facil, seguiré buscando, el control remoto lo paso a buscar mañana, voy a tratar de meterme la service mode, si esque funciona como en el otro tv que reparé
> 
> gracias...



Hola!, Tengo el mismo problema y no logro entrar al service mode!, agradecería que pudieras ayudarme si lograste entrar al service mode y configurarlo, gracias!


----------

